# Loans secured by souls



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:coolvil:

http://mosnews.com/weird/2009/06/22/soullatvia/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you now, it was only a matter of time before this happened...


----------

